

Ask HN: How to sleep less and yet stay fresh?  - init0

I can Google it, but I want your experience if any!
======
moocow01
There is no replacement - only temporary highs. You can get away with
caffeine, drugs, etc in the short term but in the long term there will be some
form of a consequence.

My advice would be to practice better time management rather than less sleep.

~~~
init0
Ok! Anyway i'm off caffeine for a quite some time now.

------
ergest
If you can optimize breakfast, you can get away with 4-5 hours of sleep but
not for long. I've noticed that if I do that, the body will catch up with
sleep the next day, like make you drowsy earlier. As far as breakfast, nothing
beats a protein rich meal like eggs. Been doing it myself for over 2 decades
:)

~~~
mbbitar
You've been eating eggs every morning for the past 2 decades?? I really wish I
could do that - if I eat the same thing at the same time for more than a week,
I get sick of it and couldn't even force myself to eat it. What's your secret?
Breakfast is a very complicated affair for me.

------
abuiles
There are a bunch on interesting comments in this quora thread: "How do I get
more out of less sleep?" [http://www.quora.com/Sleep/How-do-I-get-more-out-of-
less-sle...](http://www.quora.com/Sleep/How-do-I-get-more-out-of-less-sleep)

------
georgechris
Both of us, ( two developer team) we sleep very late after work yet the only
thing that keeps us fresh is the exciting work the next day, saying that a
wonderful coffee keeps us awake and a little nap also helps to keep fresh.

------
pratikch
"Early to sleep and Early to rise" is bottom line I try to follow. :)

------
nu2ycombinator
You can experiment with Polyphasic sleep. The extreme one will let you get
away with 2hr sleep per day. But you need extreme discipline.

------
eshvk
Caffeine? Illicit drugs, maybe? The whole being tired is your body telling you
to lighten up and catch up on sleep.

------
dear
Deeper sleep, better quality sleep maybe?

------
simonlang
As others have suggested, you should definitely try Amphetamine. If you have
trouble getting to sleep, just take sleeping pills. You'll be fine.

~~~
init0
Amphetamine, α-methylphenethylamine, or amfetamine is a psychostimulant drug
of the phenethylamine class that produces increased wakefulness and focus in
association with decreased fatigue and appetite!

------
niggler
Down a cup of coffee right before going to sleep. I usually get up in 45
minutes feeling alert and ready for the next day

------
hackerhuh
Lazy way: drugs and caffeine. Hard way: intense execercise, paleo diet, no
sugar - balances insulin and hormomal levels to keep mental acuity sharp but
you will still need at least 6-8 hours sleep to maintain a sharp mind during
work hours.

~~~
init0
paleo diet oh yeah! here I come :D

